# Water Heater Installation



## yarp1 (Dec 28, 2009)

Need some creative input--- Rather then using brute force to lift a 40 or 50 gallon water heater onto a 18" stand for a _*one man install--*_-

what are you guys doing for a less physical approach to this problem----

Trying to save my back---have used a 2 wheel hand truck, getting it close to stand & placing it on a plastic milk crate then wrestling it from there.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

No sense breaking your back

Tilt HWT to first blocking and slide on
Now tilt it to second blocking and repeat till the equipment is in place


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

That's how I do it when 'lifting' big old cast iron radaitors into my truck myself. Then hide the blocks, people look at my skinny arms and see those radaitors, asking how. Told them the same way the Epyptians did over thousand years ago.


----------

